# Bit of fun - On your driveway tommorow when you wake up



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If you could wake up tommorow and find ONE car on your driveway which would suit ALL your current needs/wants what would it be?

Heres mine which i would have over ANYTHING on the market right now! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Porsche 996 Turbo Cab with the Kahn treatment (maybe different Kahns though)!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)




----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

An SLR would be lovely.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ruf R Turbo for day in, day out fun. But not yellow.

With 520hp, 750nm, and 218mph top speed this is all you'd see:










Looking forward to seeing his take on the 997.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

SLR for me 

or maybe a DB9 :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

A 959 would do it for me! Sub-4 sec 0-60 on a 1988 classic!
Something like this: 
http://www.autosalon-singen.de/Katalogf ... guageID=DE

(Am I wrong noticing a bias towards Porsche or not?)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Pammy said:


> SLR for me
> 
> or maybe a DB9 :wink:












ohh yes [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)




----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I have 2 children, there is no one car that satisfies needs _and_ wants.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I have 2 children, there is no one car that satisfies needs _and_ wants.


Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Congrats on the new addition!


Heh thanks.  William Joseph George born 16/9/2004 (BJ for short - not!)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

360 Challenge Stradale

Followed one through leeds the other day, unbelievable noise


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DB9.

Then I could sell the TT and the Golf and get a sensible car with the money. :roll:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

AM DB4 GT Zagato.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sad as I am, at this point, a brand new, fully loaded S320CDi Limo would fit the bill nicely. Once I have grown out of my child rearing age, I'll be ready to step into the "mid-life crisis" mobile.....at this point, a DB9!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Once I have grown out of my child rearing age, I'll be ready to step into the "mid-life crisis" mobile.....at this point, a DB9!


Are you sure your not there already? :wink:

Keeping OT a Ferrari 355 is still the most sexy & purposeful looking beast on the road! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Lost it with the Modena, IMHO


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Lost it with the Modena, IMHO


Yeah, I know what you mean - here's the piece of [email protected] Gemma rented for my birthday the other week...








:roll:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

b3ves said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Lost it with the Modena, IMHO
> ...


Was that from a place in North London? If so, it's the same one I was out in yesterday! Utterly fantastic car - that engine sound........ [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------

